# Additional Paint coat charges



## ahs2000 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have been a painting contractor for a few years. I grew up painting houses professionally with my father. I had a question.. I have been giving a 15% discount on 2nd coats of paint because it goes on easier and faster and i get better coverage on additional paint coats. I was wondering is this (or something similar) something that is common among other professional painters? O am I just dumb? haha just trying to re-evaluate some of my procedures and rates for this year. Thanks in advance guys. appreciate your feedback


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds new to me... I've never,ever heard of a painter that bids on 1 coat of paint and then offers a discount on 2nd coat or additional coatings??? If you do a job with dry, matte paint to cover, do you do 1 coat and leave it looking blotchy...?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

You are correct. Your production rates will be _about_ 15% less on the second coat. You will also use less material, so I see no problem with what you are doing.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> You are correct. Your production rates will be about 15% less on the second coat. You will also use less material, so I see no problem with what you are doing.


Must be a regional thing...? All painters that I know, quote a price on 2 coats... learn somethin new everyday!


----------



## ahs2000 (Oct 23, 2010)

no, I bid for 2 coats if its needed or if it needs a primer coat first, which also still qualifies as a 2nd coat. I just charge 15% less for any more coats over the 1st.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Must be a regional thing...? All painters that I know, quote a price on 2 coats... learn somethin new everyday!


Re-read my post. I said nothing about pricing. Just speaking to production rates and material consumption for the second coat.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Re-read my post. I said nothing about pricing. Just speaking to production rates and material consumption for the second coat.


...which dictates the final price that the customer pays... in other words it sounded like you were summing up what Ash said in the first post. I can read?


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

We do a lot of 1 coat jobs, most are 2 coats but when its an eggshell already and they want the same color or color very close I will quote specifically one coat. 1 coat, move furniture, caulk, spackle, etc. 2nd coat is much faster.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

How many times have you been given a break at taco bell cause you ordered for the family? NEVER. Why are you GIVING YOUR HARD WORK AWAY? You are in business to make money, charge for what you do. A customer will not "like" you more cause you gave them a good deal, if anything it goes the other way and they lose a little respect for you.. may try to talk you down on other work IF they hire you again.

Charge accordingly if you want to stay around for any length of time. BTW they wouldn't have known if you gave em that $35.00 or charged em.. to them it is the same, they just know they didn't pay full price.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I always make sure we are bidding on 2 coats.

Residential its always a coat primer, 2 coats finish work.

Rental-spot prime and then 2 coats of finish. I can not really see giving discounts thou.


----------



## ahs2000 (Oct 23, 2010)

I havent been letting the customer know I charged less for additional coats. I have just been doing it to keep prices down. But thats why I posted on here. I wasnt sure if thats been the best approach or not. from the sounds of things on here i think i might stop doing that.. lol I certainly appreciate all of your feedback. I really had no idea what other contractors were doing or charging. I would like to be able to be a little competitive. thanks again.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

ahs2000 said:


> I havent been letting the customer know I charged less for additional coats. I have just been doing it to keep prices down. But thats why I posted on here. I wasnt sure if thats been the best approach or not. from the sounds of things on here i think i might stop doing that.. lol I certainly appreciate all of your feedback. I really had no idea what other contractors were doing or charging. I would like to be able to be a little competitive. thanks again.


Just charge for the _time_ it takes to do the job the right way. In my company and our production rates, the second coat goes faster. _If _you charge the customer for time you did not spend on the job, is that _right_? Then again you could milk it and make gravy.......:no:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If you spec one coat and it looks like chit, then try to upsell the customer then you will be hated as a bait and switch hack. Customers assume the job will be good regardless of price because you are a professional.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

The only time I figure a one coat system is when they ask for it. And then I HATE it most of the time becase the way it . 
David


----------



## Florida11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Interesting thread...

You know alot of exterior re-paints I do are same color and one coat of super paint is all I need to apply. They look better than new when done and they outlast these hacks who are doing 2 coats of thinly applied Duration that I see in my area. I apply the paint very thick with a brush, but not so thick where it's dripping, not like that. 

I guess what I'm saying is that maybe in the near future, or even now, the original post may have some valid points here. I mean customers have it ingrained in their heads that everything needs 2 coats. On interiors absolutely, but not on exteriors. So it could be a good idea to upsell a second coating, if you know one coat will work no matter what. I'm not saying I'm going to do this just yet, but I'm keeping my mind open about it for now on.

The key to any exterior paint job lasting in the northern winters, comes down to prep, scraping and caulking are the biggest contributers to a long lasting paint job. The longest an exterior will last in the north is 5 years max, by then peeling will start again, unless top notch wood and 2 coats of priming was used when constructed. Just my long 2 cent opinion...


----------



## CJA (Jan 26, 2011)

I always charge for 2 coats. If it only takes 1? Good for me!


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

PDCA Estimating guide or Dan Gleason's Painting books are a great wealth of info. :thumbsup:


----------

